# Sick deal in Lethbridge if its real!!



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Steal of a deal | Guitars | Lethbridge | Kijiji


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Does the fact it appears to be in the back of a moving van raise any concerns?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Zero info on the guitar and only one picture which doesn’t help identify the guitar raise some flags too


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Like I said, if its real. If I lived within a half hour, I'd go take a look for sure. Can't hurt, just meet at a busy place.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks pretty hot to me! Haha


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Epiphone?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Here’s the ad and the pic...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

...and that’s not an Epi.
But something is definitely up.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

The ad now reads:


“It's a Les Paul Gibson. It sounds amazing, plays amazing

i have had a overwhelming response to this item I have posted.

This is a honest straight up deal my friends.... it has become a bidding item ....
As of this time I have been offered $950....

Due to a unfortunate family tragedy here this afternoon so I apologize for not returning everyone’s emails...

So due to this family tragedy and the rollercoaster of serious emotional decisions to be made , I have decided to focus on the family for this weekend .....

If there are any higher offers made I will post them but will not be returning any phone calls or emails till Tuesday 

Best Regards to everyone”


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you're selling a gibson LP, you take a pic inside or on the lawn but not in a vehicle...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry to be so cynical, but I don't think there is a single time that I've been ripped off that did not involve some tale of woe. And usually family related so everyone can find some sympathy.
Oh, and not saying it's a rip off deal, just that someone may have been ripped off.
If it's a real Gibson, chances are it came out of L&M and a serial can be checked. (Possibly a rental  )


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

jb welder said:


> I don't think there is a single time that I've been ripped off that did not involve some tale of woe. And usually family related so everyone can find some sympathy.


Exactly.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Budda said:


> If you're selling a gibson LP, you take a pic inside or on the lawn but not in a vehicle...


..don't forget laying on a gravel path, leaning against a brick wall, or resting on a stone ledge.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Eyes wide open could land someone a good deal. If they’re informed and ready to walk.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Idiots that turn a classified ad into an eBay auction make me puke.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> ..don't forget laying on a gravel path, leaning against a brick wall, or resting on a stone ledge.


I feel that there’s a story behind this.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Only an observation. I've seen a fair number of kijiji, reverb or ads here where the display setting is place I'd never put a guitar, like on a stone path, or leaning against a brick wall. Usually its a Les Paul....


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

player99 said:


> Idiots that turn a classified ad into an eBay auction make me puke.


I agree however I also respect people wanting top dollar for what they’re selling. Granted that’s not the way to do it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

sambonee said:


> I agree however I also respect people wanting top dollar for what they’re selling. Granted that’s not the way to do it.


I don't respect people getting top dollar like that. I answer classifieds, not a bidding wars.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Not being an E-bay auction, you have to take the seller's word on the top bid.

Years ago, I responded to a kijiji ad for an epi neck for a project I had going.
Didn't dicker, said that I'd pay the asking price.
His response, 'I was just offered $x more, but you can have it for +$x more'.
I replied, 'sounds like he wants it more than I do. sell it to him'.
'he backed out. you can have it for asking price'.
'I'll give you $x less'.
I got it for my price.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just got a reply. Current offer is $1200.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kinda slick of this guy.
Holding off for top offers till Tuesday.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Think I'll bid $2000 and then back out after I win.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

pat6969 said:


> Think I'll bid $2000 and then back out after I win.


'sorry dude, I couldn't wait. something nicer came along'.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

laristotle said:


> 'sorry dude, I couldn't wait. something nicer came along'.


I’ve done that, but for real...

Ad pops up on kijiji. I see it about an hour after it’s posted. It’s a good deal. Not great, but it’s something I’ve been looking for.

I contact the seller, basically saying “I want the guitar, I’ll pay your asking price and I can be there in 20 minutes”. 
Their reply “Cool, but some guy contacted me before you and he wants to come see it on Saturday”.
“Dude, it’s monday. I live 10 minutes away and just need to hit the ATM and will pay your asking price. You’re going to hold it for 5 days in case he wants it?”
“Well, I promised him. But if he doesn’t take it, I’ll give you a call.”

Again, this isn’t a screaming deal where he’s going to have a bunch of replies. His price is around the upper end but since I’ve been looking for a while and he’s nearby, I’m willing to pay it.

Surprise ending, Saturday guy never shows, never calls. I get a call saying it’s mine if I want it.
“Too late. I bought another guitar a couple days after I talked to you.”

Guitar was on kijiji for a few weeks after that.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

people who behave like a store on kij are idiots. I always say, emt me a 20% deposit and I'll hold it. otherwise, cash in hand and it's yours man!


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

sambonee said:


> people who behave like a store on kij are idiots. I always say, emt me a 20% deposit and I'll hold it. otherwise, cash in hand and it's yours man!


I offer the same, but totally understand when people don't want to do that. When someone says, "I can come tomorrow," I always reply with, "Sounds good, send me a message tomorrow and I'll let you know if it's still available."

I'll "hold" a guitar for anyone who is travelling to pick something up and they about to get in their car, but other than that everything is "first one here with cash". So many kijidiots back out that I presume most "deals" only have a 50/50 chance of actually getting done.

Speaking of cash, I always find it funny when someone makes a lowball offer with paying "in cash" presented as a feature of the offer. Do they think I accept cheques or offer credit card processing??


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

troyhead said:


> So many kijidiots back out that I presume most "deals" only have a 50/50 chance of actually getting done.


Unfortunately not just Kijiji. Happened to me here a few times as well.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

troyhead said:


> So many kijidiots back out that I presume most "deals" only have a 50/50 chance of actually getting done.





pat6969 said:


> Unfortunately not just Kijiji. Happened to me here a few times as well.


True. I understand someone changing their mind before cash is exchanged, or returning something when it turned out to not be quite as expected, and I've been on both sides of that here. Fortunately, most people here seem pretty understanding and try to make all parties happy.

On kijiji I've had people haggle and come to an agreement on price and a time to meet, and then they suddenly disappear with no further communication.


----------

